# Bobcat in Germantown MetroPark



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Bobcat in Germantown MetroPark
Five Rivers MetroParks announced Wednesday that it has evidence that a bobcat is living in Germantown MetroPark. The nocturnal bobcat poses no threat to people and is so reclusive that it is rarely seen. Paw prints found on a muddy trail at the park in October by a visiting naturalist proved the elusive cat is living amongst us again. In October, naturalist Stanley Stine was doing field work for the Cleveland Museum of Natural History at the MetroPark when he spotted the paw prints on a muddy trail north of the parks nature center. He photographed the print and verified it in consultation with tracking experts. Skip Layman, a naturalist at Germantown MetroPark, has been keeping a lookout for signs of a bobcat along the park's Red Trail. Tracks believed to be those of the elusive, nocturnal animal have been found now on three occasions at the park. No one knows how this bobcat migrated to the MetroPark. It would have had to cross major highways and cityscapes if traveling from the east. Bobcats weigh up to 30 pounds and stand 24 inches tall. They eat a wide variety of insects, reptiles, amphibians, fish, birds and mammals. Rabbits are a favorite meal. Sightings have been reported in counties along the Ohio River, including Hamilton County, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources. It is illegal to hunt or trap the cats.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

to my suprise i seen a couple of them on two different occasions near the GMR just south of Hamilton a few years back. it was at night and hit them while using the spotlight on my boat.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

ODNR has reported Bobcats are on a pretty big rise in Ohio which is awesome. They used to be extremely abundent here and now they're starting to come back finally. 

Most spottings have been in southern central and south eastern parts of the state.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Lets Go Bobcats Lets Go!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

thats cool i have seen some tracks around the stillwater in englewood. i have seen a few down at school in athens


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

oh come on! its a house cat with its tail docked and big feet!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

If I could run my Plott Hound in those woods,we'd find out if it's a Bobcat or not....Roscoe


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I can't be positive, but I believe I saw one in October on my way down to Pike County to do some bowhunting. Caught it in my head lights as I was coming around a corner on Potts Hill Rd (Ross County). It had the ears, tail and silouette of a bobcat. Couldn't slow down fast enough to get a positive ID.


----------

